# Sniffy, aka The Amazing Hedgehog!



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

just wanted to tell you that Sniffy is truly amazing... between the conservative, huffy, and stubborn Sweetie and Harvey who's never interested in anything, Sniffy is so very friendly, outgoing, and open to new things. he loves all the new foods and he looooves all the different toys (those half-logs, tubes, TP thingies...)! he'd explore everything and upend stuff with his strong nose. :lol: he just has to rearrange everything. :roll: also, when he sees.hears/smells my stepdad approach his place with worms, he stands up, holding on to the bars with his little arms, and waits to be hand-fed!

it's really such a pleasure to see him enjoying himself.

my other boys could learn something from him. :lol:

another picture: http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... G_2063.jpg


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

awe what a cute little guy


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Love that dark nose and light quills. What a funny little guy and so lucky to have landed with you and your family.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Hahaha please take a pic of him standing and waiting for you with a treat! sounds precious!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

OH, what a doll. He looks so sweet!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Sniffy is an angel and he will think he is heaven living with you and your family!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He looks & sounds like such a sweetheart!!
My Cholla also stands with his paws on the bars-begging for mealies. It's precious! :lol:


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

i am so glad he is doing well!!! the bit about begging for mealies is adorable.. i think a video is in order!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

yesterday Sniffy got a new 'log' for his condo, since he loves toys and stuff. in the middle of the night we were awakened by a racket. even the poodley girls were disturbed and went to their pads to poop.. guess what? Sniffy was trying to kick the log out.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

he doesn't just stands with the paws on the bars. he hops. :shock:


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

Light quills and dark nose? That's adorable! And with his personality, I wish I could hedge-nap him!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

The hopping just gave me the cutest visual :lol: He sounds like such a sweetheart. I'm so glad that he's with you guys and that he's enjoying all these new experiences with the different foods and toys


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

fracturedcircle said:


> he doesn't just stands with the paws on the bars. he hops. :shock:


Pics or it didn't happen.

 LOL, I'm just trying to trick you into showing more of this little guy and his antics! Hehehe I'm so devious...

Actually, a video would be best


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i'll tell my step to try to get a video.  

Sniffy eats like a horse..


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

fracturedcircle said:


> Sniffy eats like a horse..


I would too, I've seen those yummy dinners they get :lol:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... G_2101.jpg


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

we've taken the plunge and bought frozen pinkies. Sniffy devoured one like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Sniffy is just too cute! His face in that last photo is priceless. He seems like quite the character. :lol: Count me among the people who would LOVE to see a video of him hopping!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

fracturedcircle said:


> we've taken the plunge and bought frozen pinkies. Sniffy devoured one like there's no tomorrow.


My girls get out no matter the time to nom pinkies when I put them in their bowl they waste to time and make no mess.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

TWCOGAR said:


> fracturedcircle said:
> 
> 
> > we've taken the plunge and bought frozen pinkies. Sniffy devoured one like there's no tomorrow.
> ...


do you get them at Petco or order online?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

fracturedcircle said:


> TWCOGAR said:
> 
> 
> > fracturedcircle said:
> ...


I have an exotic pets store that raised meal worms, superworms, crickets, and pinkies at their store, they're a one store place and the place I rescued Celeste from, they are knowledgeable of all their other animals birds, reptiles, small animals, but still won't handle hedgehogs like they should sigh.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i've posted a video in a new thread.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... G_2114.jpg


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Sniffy is one adorable hedgie!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid= ... =714763205


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

super cute!!!!!!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Sniffy is pure gold.  

btw, his nails stay curled like that even after the trimming.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That's the most adorable picture! And Lily's nails do that as well. I'm really lucky she's so calm about letting me trim them or I'd cut the quick on them so many times, trying to get a good look at them.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Sniffy is adorable! And that sleepy pic! So cute!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

"i eat! i smile! i laugh!"

http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... MG5327.jpg


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

OH! That's a great picture!! Love it!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Sniffy is ADORABLE! Love that pic!


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> "i eat! i smile! i laugh!"
> 
> http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... MG5327.jpg


"I get it on my snout and face!" :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: I'm in love with Sniffy!! He's got such a zest for life.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Sniffy, you little charmer you! :lol:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

he just died.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry! He was so precious. I know you loved him alot. I'm glad that you shared him with us. And I'm happy he got to spend his last days with your loving family, being adored and spoiled. This is heart-breaking.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry! He was a special hog and I will miss his funny faces.  Hugs are headed your way from Link and I!!! 

::HUGS::


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So sorry  RIP little one, hugs larry


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

So sorry to hear this happened. He was such a special little guy and I'm glad he found his way into your home and got to spend time with you guys before he passed. He had a great life with you guys. *Hugs


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Goodbye little Sniffy. You gave him a dream home and he knows it. No one can doubt that he was one happy hog with you.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so very sorry about the passing of little Sniffy. How lucky you both were to have found one another, even if for a short time. The next time you look up at the sky late at night, one star will be brighter and twinkle more than the others. That is your little Sniffy sending his love all the way from Heaven.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss! 

HUGS HUGS HUGS!!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

we took more pictures of him the night before, but i cannot bring myself to look at them yet. he looked so joyful.


----------

